# Reclast codes



## tamie bryan (Mar 30, 2009)

New at billing for the *Reclast,* please advise if these are the correct codes to use - *96365; J3488;* Medicare (*Q4095).  *If there are additional or different codes, thanks for your assistance.


----------



## mkennedy (Mar 30, 2009)

*reclast*

I have been billing for infusion for a few months now & what I have for Reclast is the J3488, the Q4095 is a old code it was deleted 1/1/08 so dont use that one.  The 96365 is also correct to bill with the medicine code.  I hope this helps.
Michelle Kennedy, CPC


----------

